# Do you like Vivaldi beyond the Four Seasons?



## chrisco97

I am interested in this. Many people I have seen say that Vivaldi is crap aside from the Four Seasons. I LOVE the Four Seasons, especially *Summer* and *Winter*, but I also enjoy lots of Vivaldi's other work. At the moment, specifically *L'Estro Armonica* and *Stabat Mater*. 

So, what about you?


----------



## Novelette

The operas are fantastic!

La Griselda and Il Farnace are particular favorites.


----------



## Weston

The Four Seasons - wasn't that a pop group? Franky Vivaldi and the Four Seasons?

I enjoy the lively mandolin concertos quite bit. It's all good music, so uplifting I have even forgiven him for leaning a bit too galante for my tastes. I do tend to hit the fast forward button if the Four Seasons come on, simply because of over exposure. I'm sure they're fine works.


----------



## Guest

His choral works are very good and yes so are his other works but I would not want to listen to him for days on end with no other composers but again that applies to nearly all composers


----------



## Sid James

Yeah I like things by him apart from The Four Seasons, esp. Gloria and guitar concertos. Btw, The Four Seasons is not only good in its original version, but various arrangements (jazz band, rock group, as a piano concerto, the list goes on). Wonder what the red Priest would think of all this?


----------



## PetrB

I've checked a number of other pieces, deliberately or caught off guard when something was aired, 'Cello concerti, Bassoon Concerti, the Gloria, the charming concerto for two mandolins, other works, and have heard a few repeats at least of "The Operas are Wonderful." while I haven't checked them because, well, its Vivaldi...

I've checked more of Bach (inevitable, in a way I suppose) and feel rather the same about a good bunch of J.S.'s overall oeuvre. 

Over Bach, Vivaldi, and a number of other fine baroque composers, the composer from that era whose music gets my full attention is Jean-Phillipe Rameau,


----------



## violadude

PetrB said:


> I've checked a number of other pieces, deliberately or caught off guard when something was aired, 'Cello concerti, Bassoon Concerti, the Gloria, the charming concerto for two mandolins, other works, and have heard a few repeats at least of "The Operas are Wonderful." while I haven't checked them because, well, its Vivaldi...
> 
> I've checked more of Bach (inevitable, in a way I suppose) and feel rather the same about a good bunch of J.S.'s overall oeuvre.
> 
> Over Bach, Vivaldi, and a number of other fine baroque composers, the composer from that era whose music gets my full attention is Jean-Phillipe Rameau,


I liked this post just for how underrated Rameau is.


----------



## PetrB

violadude said:


> I liked this post just for how underrated Rameau is.


On _at the least_ a complete even par with J.S. One of my favorite composers, period.


----------



## presto

There's a lot to enjoy beyond the four seasons. 
He composed some fine church music and a lot of chamber music that gets overshadowed by the concerts


----------



## GGluek

A better question would be: Do you even like the Four Seasons?


----------



## Manxfeeder

A few years ago, I heard Fabio Biondi's recording of L'esro Armonico, and that sparked a year-long Vivaldi kick, including Robert King's survey of his sacred works. Biondi, Marcon, and Robert King have done Mr. Vivaldi a great favor.


----------



## chrisco97

Sid James said:


> Yeah I like things by him apart from The Four Seasons, esp. Gloria and guitar concertos. Btw, The Four Seasons is not only good in its original version, but various arrangements (jazz band, rock group, as a piano concerto, the list goes on). Wonder what the red Priest would think of all this?


Haha, yeah...I have heard a few different arrangements of The Four Seasons, and I like what people do with it (usually).


----------



## neoshredder

Yeah I also like the Guitar Concertos from Vivaldi. I like his sound. He, Bach, and Beethoven is what got me into Classical Music. I prefer Trevor Pinnock with Vivaldi over Biondi though. 







. Also John Williams with VIvaldi's Guitar Concertos.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Another thumbs up for the choral works - at least for the ones I've heard (2 x Gloria, Magnificat, Stabat Mater, Beatus Vir, Nulla in mundo pax). I've got a 4-disc set of concertos (mostly for violin but not including the Four Seasons) which I dip into to occasionally but I can't say I'm mad about them.


----------



## mmsbls

I absolutely love the Four Seasons and consider them one of the great violin concertos. In addition I love his cello concertos:









I have a quite a few additional concertos and sonatas many of which are wonderful. Overall I consider Vivaldi's work extremely emjoyable.


----------



## chrisco97

Thanks for sharing your thoughts everyone...I will have to check out some of what you have mentioned I have not heard yet.


----------



## aleazk

Vivaldi, oh, yeah, I like that guy. Too bad that he only wrote one single piece in his career  devil, I would have liked to hear more.


----------



## joen_cph

I´ve always liked L´Estro Armonico you mention very much, in particular Marriner´s old decca-argo recording, and a lot of the choral / vocal works (the Muti recording of Magnificat & Gloria is grandiose, and the King/Hyperion series is superb) 

... plus the cello concerti with Schiff, and an occasional other concerto from time to time - including the concise "Concerto Alla Rustica" and some of the bassoon concerti, etc.


(whereas I can´t stand the mandolin and guitar concertos, which have been played unendlessly in popular TV-shows here).


----------



## Guest

mmsbls said:


> I absolutely love the Four Seasons and consider them one of the great violin concertos.


I hope you are not including the great romantic concertos, they just do not compare.


----------



## Novelette

PetrB said:


> On _at the least_ a complete even par with J.S. One of my favorite composers, period.


Ah, Rameau. I adore all of his operas, cantatas, motets, harpsichord works, and small group of chamber works.

Such magnificent harmonies, astonishing part-writing for chorus, etc., etc.!

Edit: I have all of his operas for which recordings exist, save "Temple de la Gloire"; as for the others, I have pored over the scores and have found such a rich wealth of beautiful music. It deserves more attention. Much more.


----------



## Sid James

chrisco97 said:


> Haha, yeah...I have heard a few different arrangements of The Four Seasons, and I like what people do with it (usually).


French jazzman Raymod Fol's is my favourite arrangement of it, done in the late 1960's. It features saxophonist Johnny Griffin as well as a number of illustrious French & European musos. Last time I looked it was on youtube.

The Four Seasons, Vivaldi's original, is the most popular classical piece, and the most recorded. I thinkthere's something like 500 recordings. & its even more amazing that it was only discovered, or rediscovered, in the early to mid 20th century. I think I Musici's c. 1960 recording was the first ever recording of it. So its been in the public consciousness so to speak only about 50 years.

& I forgot what people mentioned, other sets of Vivaldi's violin concertos are great too, eg. L' Estro Armonico. He's definitely more than a one hit wonder, but like many composers, the uniqueness of the Four Seasons in his output (there's nothing else literally quite like it) means that its overshadowed a considerable amount of other works of high quality, albeit quite different from his 'greatestt hit.'


----------



## OboeKnight

Vivaldi Oboe Concertos make me happy. Love them. His cello concertos are also very good.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Vivaldi is one of the giants of the Baroque era. Personally, I quite like the Four Seasons... but also the Mandolin and Cello Concertos, the Cello Sonatas, the Violin Sonatas, the Recorder Concertos... but more than all of this, the vocal music... the operas: Ercole sul Termodonte, Farnace, Bajazet, Orlando Furioso... and the choral works: Gloria, Vespri per l'Assunzione di Maria Vergine, Stabat Mater, Nisi Dominus, etc...


----------



## GraemeG

I finally got around to cataloguing everything I own on LP & CD & discovered I have 130-odd Vivaldi concertos, with only about 5 or 6 duplications.
That covers full sets of op3 L'Estro, op4 Stravaganza, op8 Armonie, op9 Cetra, op10.
Plus random other concertos for violin, cello, oboe, lute/mandolin and all those multi-instrument "Noah's Ark" concertos.
And the Gloria.
No operas, though.
I like Vivaldi.
There's an old recording of the RV93 Lute concerto in D with Julian Bream on the lute and Gardiner conducting the Monteverdi Orchestra, the slow movement of which would melt a heart of stone.
Graeme


----------



## mmsbls

Andante said:


> I hope you are not including the great romantic concertos, they just do not compare.


I'm including all violin concertos. Concertos such as Brahms, Tchaikovsky, and Mendelssohn are better (IMO), but Vivaldi's was truly spectacular for its time and just wonderful for any time; therefore, it's great.

Incidentally I just noticed my earlier first rate grammar: "I absolutely love the Four Seasons and _consider them one _of the great violin concertos." I guess it's easy to think of the Four Seasons both as a single concerto and as several concertos at the same time.


----------



## presto

Manxfeeder said:


> A few years ago, I heard Fabio Biondi's recording of L'esro Armonico, and that sparked a year-long Vivaldi kick, including Robert King's survey of his sacred works. Biondi, Marcon, and Robert King have done Mr. Vivaldi a great favor.


I've seen Robert king countless times live, he really has a great way of doing baroque music.
I love the way he always looks like he's enjoying himself, I don't think I've ever seen a conductor/director that smiles so much.


----------



## arpeggio

*Bassoon Concertos*

For a bassoon player do you have to ask?

I like the observation that Vivaldi composed the same bassoon concerto thirty-seven times. I like to think that Vivaldi composed one humongous bassoon concerto with 112 movements.


----------



## Perotin

Vivaldi is a one-trick pony. Good thing scanners nad copy machines didn't exist in his time. That would be a nightmare for us! :devil:


----------



## Janspe

Vivaldi wrote a delighful mandolin concerto, so yes, I do like him beyond the four seasons! And that was just one example. His music has a mind-altering effect on me - he's probably my favourite composer from the era. Well, he and Bach. =)


----------



## GiulioCesare

I feel Vivaldi is underrated. The Four Seasons are so popular that many of us "connoisseurs", consciously or subconsciously, disregard the rest of his works a bit and sort of see Vivaldi as a poor man's Johann Strauss (I'm exaggerating, but you get what I mean).


----------



## neoshredder

Perotin said:


> Vivaldi is a one-trick pony. Good thing scanners nad copy machines didn't exist in his time. That would be a nightmare for us! :devil:


Except they aren't the same.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I've not explored much further in all honesty. 
I've got a Double Decca of his Glorias though.
And that is great.


----------



## jurianbai

You have no idea how much I love this CD! :lol:










His "Gloria" also a popular hit.

I collected many Vivaldi violin concertos, they are nice. Collect them quickly before it banned under the Baroque Copyright Investigator. I heard Telemann, Scarlatti bros, Corelli will be issued the same warning, only less people knew it.


----------



## chrisco97

Awesome! I have a couple of similar Vivaldi albums and love them as well.


----------



## Marisol

We had a Vivaldi revival a few years ago and it seems it is still running its cause. Just listen to the energy of the Vivaldi performances of Il Giardino Armonico or the Venice Baroque Orchestra.

Certainly there is more to say about Vivaldi than I Musici's performances alone and I must admit that some of Vivaldi's music sounds very exciting the way it is currently performed. However many of the performances go over the top in my opinion.

Does that mean the music is exciting but lacks depth and compensation is attempted by even more fireworks? Perhaps, I like Vivaldi but I do often miss the depth that I find with Bach and Handel.


----------



## ArtMusic

Yes, his concertos for all sorts of instruments (especially flute, cello, string combinations ) etc. and I want to hear his operas too.


----------



## PetrB

Antonio Vivaldi The 8 Concertos for Viola d'Amore


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

His motets are magnificent


----------



## drpraetorus

I don't even like the Four Seasons


----------



## JLTNJUSA1963

Good afternoon,

Yes, I like the Four Seasons (check out the other 8 concertos of his Opus 8), but I also like his bassoon concerti (I have all five volumes on Naxos of Tamas Benkocs with the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia conducted by Bela Drahos; Naxos 8.555937, 8.555938, 8.557556, 8.557829, and 8.570798); his double concerti for two violins and strings; L'Estro Armonico with Neville Marriner and ASMIF on London; La Stravaganza with Rachel Podger and the Arte Dei Suonatori Baroque Orchestra on Channel Classics; and his La Cetra featuring Paul Makanowitzky on violin with the Vienna State Chamber Orchestra conducted by Vladimir Golschmann on Vanguard Classics. On Harmonia Mundi USA are two very interesting discs. One ("Concertos for the Emperor"), which comes with the booklet of the HMU 2012 catalog, features Andrew Manze and the English Concert Orchestra performing reconstructions of six violin concertos from a manuscript that Vivaldi gave to the Holy Roman Emperor Charles VI in 1728, all played a little rough around the edges. The other, the "La Pastorella" chamber concertos, features recorder, cello, harpsichord, oboe, violin and bassoon.

Jim


----------



## tdc

Yes, a harder question for me to answer would be whether there are any Vivaldi works I actually _dislike_. Though some of the Concertos are admittedly similar, his best Concertos are magnificent and he has a wealth of great music beyond the Concertos.


----------



## neoshredder

drpraetorus said:


> I don't even like the Four Seasons


Speak for yourself. The Four Seasons is probably my most listened to cd in all my Classical Music collection. So many fond memories from those 4 Concertos.  A gateway to my love for Baroque.


----------



## chrisco97

drpraetorus said:


> I don't even like the Four Seasons


That is interesting. I hardly hear of anyone who does not like The Four Seasons. Why do you not?


----------



## Marisol

But this is Vivaldi too:


----------



## KRoad

chrisco97 said:


> So, what about you?


In a word: yes.


----------



## Sonata

neoshredder said:


> Speak for yourself. The Four Seasons is probably my most listened to cd in all my Classical Music collection. So many fond memories from those 4 Concertos.  A gateway to my love for Baroque.


To be fair Neo, he WAS speaking for himself. Hence him starting the sentence with "I"


----------



## Stargazer

I've never really heard any Vivaldi that I didn't like. In the same breath however none of his music really floors me, but he has a pretty wide range of great Baroque music! His lute concerto is one of my favorites outside of four seasons.


----------



## Tristan

Asbolutely. I especially like his religious works, mainly the Gloria and the Dixit Dominus. The Gloria was actually the work by Vivaldi I always liked the most, moreso than the Four Seasons.


----------



## starry

Marisol said:


> We had a Vivaldi revival a few years ago and it seems it is still running its cause. Just listen to the energy of the Vivaldi performances of Il Giardino Armonico or the Venice Baroque Orchestra.
> 
> Certainly there is more to say about Vivaldi than I Musici's performances alone and I must admit that some of Vivaldi's music sounds very exciting the way it is currently performed. However many of the performances go over the top in my opinion.
> 
> Does that mean the music is exciting but lacks depth and compensation is attempted by even more fireworks? Perhaps, I like Vivaldi but I do often miss the depth that I find with Bach and Handel.


The slow movements in baroque are where more depth is often found perhaps. That helps counteract the visceral excitement of the faster parts.


----------



## Altus

I could go on and on and on and on and on and on about why I like Vivaldi.  I will say this, every two months, when the moon is at its fullest, I take a train from my house to the hidden away performing arts library of Roosevelt University Library in chicago, where a nearly complete collection of Vivaldi's scores are kept. While there, I take my trusty digital camera and then proceed, for hours at a time, to snap pictures of Vivaldi's works so I can add to my formidable library of his scores for analysis. If there are 53 pages for one concerto, I photograph all 53 pages. Thus far, I have acquired around 93 Concertos, 3 religious works and a few arias.

I have sampled about 85-90% of Vivaldi's published repertoire. He's a winner in my book. I cannot pick any favorites, but if I had a (VERY) short list of works worth listening to it would be as follows: Violin Concertos: RV: 202, 275, 323, 333, 212, 211, 214, 246, 249, 220, 205, 279, 254, 307, and 329 for starters. All of his Cello Concerti. All of his Bassoon Concerti. And his concertos con molti stromenti. The Concerto for Two Harpsichords, Two Flutes, Oboe, Chalumeax, Two Trumpets, Viola da Gamba and strings Rv. 555 is excellent as well.

Also here's a concerto con molti stromenti that I have discovered recently in stormy G-minor. If you do not feel the need to listen to the whole piece, please skip ahead to the third movement. The fire of Vivaldi may burn you though, so proceed at your own risk :lol:


----------



## Guest

Thats a Turnip for the books.............


----------



## Altus

I know, what an odd choice of background picture. Oh well, the music is still amazing.


----------



## Marisol

Altus said:


> IWhile there, I take my trusty digital camera and then proceed, for hours at a time, to snap pictures of Vivaldi's works so I can add to my formidable library of his scores for analysis. If there are 53 pages for one concerto, I photograph all 53 pages. Thus far, I have acquired around 93 Concertos, 3 religious works and a few arias.
> 
> I have sampled about 85-90% of Vivaldi's published repertoire. He's a winner in my book.


Did you provide them for everybody on the internet? 
I am sue many would like to see them.

I hate it when works of art stay hidden in dusty libraries.


----------



## Altus

My issue with providing them on the internet is that Ricordi still holds the copyright for them. I was allowed to photograph them because I am using them for scholarly use. You can purchase each of these scores individually from Ricordi right now which is why I am not so sure they would be keen on me uploading them and distributing them. I.e. I dont want to be sued. Or have IMSLP get into trouble over these. By the way, IMSLP has a very large collection, the works I collect are ones that either arent on IMSLP or are uploaded in parts, which is, not in the conductors score. Many of them are penned in the hand of Vivaldi himself or that of Pisendel.


----------



## Marisol

Altus said:


> Many of them are penned in the hand of Vivaldi himself .....


Then there is no copyright on these works anymore. 
Nowhere, no single country.

Remember that many companies *claim* copyright but that does not mean that they actually *have* the copyright.

I am not aware of Ricordi plates by Vivaldi but for instance for these: http://imslp.org/wiki/Ricordi the copyright expired.

Also note that a museum can disallow reproduction irregardless of copyright status, sometimes a private donation requires such conditions.


----------



## Altus

Yes, on the ones penned by Vivaldi are already available and have no copyright. The ones I have are engraved by Ricordi which can be copyrighted. I was told the copyright on the volumes I take mine from doesn't expire until around 2017. Le Opere di Antonio Vivaldi is where my photos come from. Can you confirm that the copyrights have indeed expired on this work? I am unfamiliar with copyright law in terms of its expiration.


----------



## Marisol

Altus said:


> I was told the copyright on the volumes I take mine from doesn't expire until around 2017.


2017? That seems to indicate that the work was perhaps unpublished in the USA?

You watch, in 2018 Ricordi will come out with 'a revised new edition' correcting 'mistakes' they 'suddenly' found, and then another 95 years of leaching money.



Altus said:


> Le Opere di Antonio Vivaldi is where my photos come from. Can you confirm that the copyrights have indeed expired on this work? I am unfamiliar with copyright law in terms of its expiration.


No I can't, if you really want a legal opinion someone has to research it.

In this case it is a mixture of international copyright, was it published, also in the US, on what date, was it renewed or was that not necessary because the owner resided outside the USA. The US copyright is relatively simple

Here is a simple overview:
http://copyright.cornell.edu/resources/publicdomain.cfm

There is one simple rule: 
If it was published in the US before 1923 then it is in the public domain in the USA.


----------



## Altus

This was published in the 50's and 60's so the copyright hasnt expired yet. At least in the USA. I am unsure of how to proceed here. :/ If it was found to be public domain I would happily upload all of my scores to IMSLP.


----------



## Marisol

Altus said:


> This was published in the 50's and 60's so the copyright hasnt expired yet. At least in the USA. I am unsure of how to proceed here. :/ If it was found to be public domain I would happily upload all of my scores to IMSLP.


Well then I suggest you don't do it, unless you are prepared to go to court after a threatening certified mail from a lawyer representing Ricordi proposing you settle for a large dollar amount and immediate removal of the copies or else....

However, in the US, fighting this particular copyright claim may actually work. US copyright law does not grant copyright on faithful reproductions of public domain works, one could argue the Vivaldi works are applicable here, the problem is proving it, Ricordi will claim it is some 'critical, revised, amalgamated bla bla edition' and how are you going to challenge that.

For instance, if I make an accurate photograph of the Mona Lisa then I cannot copyright it, however if I change this photograph (change some colors in photoshop or run some filters) I can.
Museums sell pictures of their public domain paintings with copyright but they know this is not valid. But they certainly try...

Take a Mozart sonata, change the key or add some tempo indications and whoops now you can sell it and have copyright on it because you changed the work. Unless you really create something significantly new I call it leeching but it happens all the time.

The internet is great now we actually have works available to everybody. Slowly now museums digitize their paintings as well, public domain art needs to be public and not hidden in dusty libraries. Classical music scores are now readily available.

I am a great supporter of projects like the Open Goldberg project. 
http://www.opengoldbergvariations.org/


----------



## Geo Dude

Ironically, right at the time that I'm coming across this thread I've recently been listening to two and a half Vivaldi discs that have encouraged me to further explore his work. I am hell-bent that I'm going to find some way to buy the complete sacred music (King's Consort) recording this month in addition to having an opera on the way, and an arias disc. The man had a gift for writing vocal music.

Oh, and as for the Four Seasons...you can't beat this one:


----------



## Cheyenne

I love his RV558, I have three recordings of it and it and it remains as quality a work as many of Corelli's or Händel's concertos - despite being a littel silly. And why the comparisons anyway, he was simply a solid composer.


----------



## TheBlackCat

I find Vivaldi's cello concertos even more beautiful than Four Seasons. That might be because I listened to Four Seasons too many times, but they are certainly worth listening.


----------



## Sonata

Yes, I do. I do not consider him to be an "essential" composer for me personally, but he is good to listen to every now and again. I like him at work chiefly. He has some beautiful adagios. I have listened to some of his vocal works, but they just aren't my preferred style.


----------



## Bix

Novelette said:


> The operas are fantastic!
> 
> La Griselda and Il Farnace are particular favorites.


I love the Agitata from Griselda - I'm hoping to post soon on different vibrato techniques soon, just need some time to get round to writing it.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal




----------



## KenOC

Vivaldi wrote some VERY impressive religious music. Try this.


----------



## Ingélou

KenOC, that is so fabulous that I've posted it on my FB page. Thank you. 

Q: Do you like Vivaldi beyond the Four Seasons?

A: Yes. I don't know a lot but when I hear Vivaldi, I always love him. We have just come home from a Norwich Baroque Concert that featured two pieces by him, 'La Tempesta Di Mare - Flute Concerto Op. 10, No. 1' and 'Concerto RV 156 in G minor'. Both had that lovely sprightly sound that is Vivaldi's trademark. Gorgeous! :tiphat:


----------



## Cosmos

Yes, but anything other than his Gloria is a sea of repetitive. For me, he's the most "easy-listening" of any composer.


----------



## atsizat

This is the best music I like from Vivaldi. La Notte.


----------



## atsizat

Cosmos said:


> Yes, but anything other than his Gloria is a sea of repetitive. For me, he's the most "easy-listening" of any composer.


How about La Notte?
Have you ever listened to this? I see this as the best music of Vivaldi.


----------



## atsizat

Sad pieces from Vivaldi:


----------



## Mal

Particular favourites, though I've only dipped into this voluminous pond:

RV277
RV558
La Stravaganza (ASMF Marriner)


----------



## Pugg

Except from his opera's there's little I don't like.


----------



## hpowders

The only Vivaldi I like is his Gloria. A truly major league composition. He should have spent more time doing vocal works, IMO.


----------



## Guest

Vocal works

Operas[edit]

Main article: List of operas by Vivaldi

Key:

music completely lost 
music preserved at least in part

RV

Title

Libretto

Première date

729 Ottone in villa Domenico Lalli May 1713 
819 Orlando furioso Grazio Braccioli Autumn 1714 
727 Orlando finto pazzo Grazio Braccioli November 1714 
724 Nerone fatto Cesare Matteo Noris Carnival 1715 
706 La costanza trionfante degl'amori e de gl'odii Antonio Marchi Carnival 1716 
700 Arsilda, regina di Ponto Domenico Lalli 27 or 28 October 1716 
719 L'incoronazione di Dario Adriano Morselli 23 January 1717 
737 Tieteberga Antonio Maria Lucchini 16 October 1717 
Anh 58 Il vinto trionfante del vincitore Antonio Marchi Autumn 1717 
701 Artabano, re dei Parti Antonio Marchi Carnival 1718 
699 Armida al campo d'Egitto Giovanni Palazzi Carnival 1718 
732 Scanderbeg Antonio Salvi 22 June 1718 
736 Teuzzone Apostolo Zeno 28 December 1718 
738 Tito Manlio Matteo Noris Carnival 1719 
778 Tito Manlio Matteo Noris Carnival 1720 
704 La Candace, o siano Li veri amici Francesco Silvani and Domenico Lalli Carnival 1720 
720 Gl'inganni per vendetta Giovanni Palazzi or Domenico Lalli 1720 
739 La verità in cimento Giovanni Palazzi 26 October (?) 1720 
715 Filippo re di Macedonia Domenico Lalli 27 December 1720 
734 La Silvia Enrico Bissari 28 August 1721 
710 Ercole su'l Termodonte Giacomo Francesco Bussani January 1723 
717 Giustino Nicolò Beregan / Pietro Pariati Carnival 1724 
740 La virtù trionfante dell'amore, e dell'odio, overo Il Tigrane Francesco Silvani Carnival 1724 
721 L'inganno trionfante in amore Matteo Noris Autumn 1725 
707 Cunegonda Agostino Piovene 29 January 1726 
712 La fede tradita e vendicata Francesco Silvani 16 February 1726 
Anh 55 La tirannia castigata Francesco Silvani Carnival 1726 
709 Dorilla in Tempe Antonio Maria Lucchini 9 November 1726 
722 Ipermestra Antonio Salvi 25 January 1727 
711 Farnace Antonio Maria Lucchini 10 February 1727 
735 Siroe, re di Persia Metastasio Ascension 1727 
728 Orlando furioso Grazio Braccioli Autumn 1727 
730 Rosilena ed Oronta Giovanni Palazzi Carnival 1728 
702 Atenaide Apostolo Zeno 29 December 1728 
697 Argippo Domenico Lalli Autumn 1730 
696 Alvilda regina de' Goti Giulio Cesare Corradi Spring 1731 
733 Semiramide Francesco Silvani and Domenico Lalli Carnival 1731 
714 La fida ninfa Francesco Scipione Carnival 1732 
708 Doriclea Antonio Marchi 1732 
723 Motezuma Girolamo Alvise Giusti 14 November 1733 
725 L'Olimpiade Metastasio 17 February 1734 
695 L'Adelaide Antonio Salvi Carnival 1735 
703 Il Tamerlano (Il Bajazet) Agostino Piovene Carnival 1735 
718 Griselda Apostolo Zeno / Carlo Goldoni 18 May 1735 
698 Aristide Carlo Goldoni Autumn 1735 
716 Ginevra principessa di Scozia Antonio Salvi 17 January 1736 
705 Catone in Utica Metastasio 26 May 1737 
726 L'oracolo in Messenia Apostolo Zeno 30 December 1737 
777 Il giorno felice ? 1737 
731 Rosmira (Rosmira fedele) Silvio Stampiglia 27 January 1738 
713 Feraspe Francesco Silvani 1739

Sacred music[edit]

Work

RV

Notes

Missa Sacrum 586 Disputed. Withdrawn and moved to Anh. 112. 
Kyrie 587 
Gloria 588 
Gloria 589 
Gloria 590 Lost. 
Credo 591 
Credo 592 Disputed. 
Domine ad adiuvandum me 593 
Dixit Dominus 594 
Dixit Dominus 595 Di Praga. 
Confitebor tibi, Domine 596 
Beatus vir 597 
Beatus vir 598 
Beatus vir 599 Lost. 
Laudate pueri Dominum 600 
Laudate pueri Dominum 601 Psalm 112, for voice, flute, 2 oboes, strings & continuo in G major 
Laudate pueri Dominum 602 
Laudate pueri Dominum 602a 
Laudate pueri Dominum 603 
In exitu Israel 604 
Credidi propter quod 605 Now RV Anh. 35b. 
Laudate Dominum 606 
Laetatus sum 607 
Nisi Dominus 608 
Lauda Jerusalem 609 
Magnificat 610/610a/610b/611 
Deus tuorum militum 612 
Gaude Mater Ecclesia 613 
Laudate Dominum 614 Disputed. 
Regina coeli 615 Incomplete. 
Salve Regina 616 
Salve Regina 617 
Salve Regina 618 
Salve Regina 619 Lost. 
Sanctorum meritis 620 
Stabat Mater 621 
Te Deum 622 Lost. 
Canta in prato, ride in monte 623 Not to be confused with RV 636, which is "Canta in prato, ride in fonte". 
Carae rosae respirate 624 Incomplete without reconstruction of lost second violin and viola parts. 
Clarae, stellae 625 
In furore iustissimae irae 626 Solo motet for voice, strings & continuo in C minor 
In turbate mare 627 
Invicti bellate 628 Incomplete, yet reconstructed and recorded by Academia Montis Regalis. 
Longe mala, umbrae, terrores 629 Not to be confused with RV 640, which is a similar motet on the same text but intended for different purposes. 
Nulla in mundo pax sincera 630 
O qui coeli terraeque serenitas 631 
Sum in medio tempestatum 632 
Vestro principi divino 633 
Vos aurae per montes 634 
Introduzione al Dixit (RV 595) "Ascende laeta" 635 
Introduzione al Dixit (RV 594?) "Canta in prato, ride in fonte" 636 Not to be confused with RV 623, which is "Canta in prato, ride in monte". 
Introduzione ad un Gloria "Cur sagittas" 637 The preceding work that was to follow this introductory motet, most likely a lost setting of the Gloria in B-flat, RV 590, is now presumably lost. 
Introduzione al Miserere "Filiae maestae Jerusalem" 638 
Introduzione al Gloria (RV 588) "Jubilate o amoeni chori" 639 Introductory motet has third movement interwoven with Gloria, RV 588. 
Introduzione al Gloria (RV 588) "Jubilate o amoeni chori" 639a 
Introduzione al Gloria (RV 589) "Longe mala, umbrae, terrores" 640 Not to be confused with RV 629, which is a similar motet on the same text but intended for different purposes. 
Introduzione al Miserere "Non in pratis" 641 
Introduzione al Gloria (RV 589) "Ostro picta" 642 
Oratorio Moyses Deus Pharaonis 643 Incomplete. Only Libretto Remains. 
Oratorio Juditha triumphans 644 
Oratorio L'adorazione delli tre re magi al bambino Gesu 645 Lost. 
Ad corda reclina 646 New text on the aria from Act II, Scene 8 of Arsilda, regina di Ponto, RV 700. 
Eja voces plausum date 647 New text on the aria from Act II, Scene 2 of Orlando furioso, RV 728. 
Ihr Himmel nun 648 New text on the aria from Act II, Scene 2 of Arsilda, regina di Ponto, RV 700. 
Bajazet 703 
Aria per la communione 748 Lost. 
Oratorio La vittoria navale predetta dal S Pontefice Pio V Ghisilieri 782 Lost. 
Confitebor tibi, domine 789 Manuscript found in damaged condition. 
Beatus vir 795 
Magnificat 797 Lost; possibly related to the extant settings of RV 610/610a/610b/611. 
Nisi Dominus 803 
Salve Regina 804 Lost. 
Dixit Dominus 807 
Vos invito, barbare faces 811

A possible setting, or even settings (considering the many settings of other liturgical text Vivaldi composed) of the Miserere may have existed, as hinted by the two introductory sets of movements intended for the piece(s), but such composition(s) have been lost.

Cantatas[edit]

Work

RV

Soloist and Instrumentation
(All with basso continuo)

Alla caccia, alla caccia 670 alto solo 
All'ombra di sospetto 678 soprano solo, flute 
All'ombra d'un bel faggio 649 soprano solo 
All'or che lo sguardo 650 soprano solo 
Amor, hai vinto 651 soprano solo 
Amor, hai vinto 683 alto solo, 2 violins, alto continuo 
Aure voi piu non siete 652 soprano solo 
Candida Lylia 747 soprano solo 
Care selve amici prati 671 alto solo 
Cessate omai cessate 684 alto solo, 2 violins, alto continuo 
Cessate omai cessate 684a alto solo, 2 violins, alto continuo 
Che giova il sospirar 679 soprano solo, 2 violins, alto continuo 
Del suo natio rigore 653 soprano solo 
Elvira, Elvira anima mea 654 soprano solo 
Era la notte 655 soprano solo 
Filli di gioia 672 alto solo 
Fonti di pianto piangete 656 soprano solo 
Geme l'onda che parte 657 soprano solo 
Il povero mio cor 658 soprano solo 
Indarno cerca la tortorella 659 soprano solo 
Ingrata, Lidia, hai vinto 673 alto solo 
La farfalletta s'aggira 660 soprano solo 
La Gloria e Himeneo 687 
Lundi dal vago 680 soprano solo, violin 
Nel partir da te mio caro 661 soprano solo 
O mie porpore piu belle 685 alto solo, 2 violins, alto continuo 
Par che tardo 662 soprano solo 
Perche son molli 681 soprano solo, 2 violins 
Perfidissimo cor! 674 alto solo 
Piango, gemo, sospiro 675 alto solo 
Pianti, sospiri 676 alto solo 
Prendea con mandi latte 753 soprano solo 
Qual in pioggia dorata 686 alto solo, 2 horns, 2 violins, alto continuo 
Qual per ignoto 677 alto solo 
Scherza di fronda 663 soprano solo 
Seben vivono senz'alma 664 soprano solo 
Si levi dal pensier 665 soprano solo 
Si si luce adorate 666 soprano solo 
Sorge vermiglia in ciel 667 soprano solo 
T'intendo si mio cor 668 soprano solo 
Tra l'erbe, i zeffiri 669 soprano solo Vengo a voi luci adorate 682 soprano solo, 2 violins, alto continuo


----------



## ArtMusic

Vivaldi is one of the most original and influential composer of all time. Think for example the three movement concerto format, fast-slow-fast. Fact.


----------



## helenora

yes. In fact I love his other compositions even more than 4 seasons.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> yes. In fact I love his other compositions even more than 4 seasons.


Not sure about his operas though.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Not sure about his operas though.


haha, yes, I know them quite a little, listened just a couple of them , but arias from some of his operas are wonderful


----------



## LesCyclopes

I agree that Rameau is brilliant and shockingly underrated. His solo keyboard music is truly exceptional.

Vivaldi is great although no match for JS Bach or Rameau. I do like his stuff other than Four Seasons, though. Such as this:

Andreas Scholl sings Nisi Domunus


----------



## Ingélou

I have truly never heard a piece by Vivaldi that I didn't like. Of course, I have much yet to explore. 
It's his intensity that draws me - he is speaking soul to soul.

Yes, I do like Vivaldi beyond the Four Seasons - and *in* the Four Seasons - throughout the four seasons.
The Stabat Mater is probably my favourite.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> KenOC, that is so fabulous that I've posted it on my FB page. Thank you.
> 
> Q: Do you like Vivaldi beyond the Four Seasons?
> 
> A: Yes. I don't know a lot but when I hear Vivaldi, I always love him. We have just come home from a Norwich Baroque Concert that featured two pieces by him, 'La Tempesta Di Mare - Flute Concerto Op. 10, No. 1' and 'Concerto RV 156 in G minor'. Both had that lovely sprightly sound that is Vivaldi's trademark. Gorgeous! :tiphat:


Dear Ingélou,I hope you like this too,the singing is peerless,and fils me with joy and admiration.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Well I don't even like the Four Seasons, so do you really think I like any of Vivaldi's other works? :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

Traverso said:


> Dear Ingélou,I hope you like this too,the singing is peerless,and fils me with joy and admiration.


I've just listened to this, and I *did* like it!  Thanks for posting. :tiphat:


----------



## Merl




----------



## Guest

O.K. another one !


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I found a playlist on spotify called Naïve - Vivaldi Edition. 83 hours of it  I can listen all day! I like to steer away from the 4 seasons though.


----------



## starthrower

Merl said:


>


I play the four seasons twice a year. It reminds me that I'm due for a visit to the dentist's office.


----------



## Mal

I also like Sir Neville Mariner and the Academy of the Sr Martin in the Fields in various concertos. The academy started as a break away group of string players from the London Symphony Orchestra who wanted to do their own thing, without a dictatorial conductor telling them what to do. Then they had to think about what they could do without wind players. Vivaldi was the obvious choice (although, obviously, they added wind players etc. later...)

I recently compared The ASMF version of L'Estro armonica (12 concertos Op.3) to the other four key versions recommended in the Penguin guide, and still preferred the old ASMF take. Other great Vivaldi from ASMF are La Stravaganza (12 concertos, Op.4) and La Cetra (etc.)


----------



## hpowders

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Well I don't even like the Four Seasons, so do you really think I like any of Vivaldi's other works? :lol:


You make a good point. Perhaps he was a better priest than composer.


----------



## hpowders

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Well I don't even like the Four Seasons, so do you really think I like any of Vivaldi's other works? :lol:


Without Vivaldi, classical public radio in the US would cease to exist.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Vivaldi is great although no match for JS Bach...

That's not really saying anything, is it? Who exactly is a match for J.S. Bach?

...or Rameau.

That's debatable. Personally, I listen to a great deal of Baroque music and I love both Vivaldi and Rameau.


----------



## hpowders

According to US Public Classical Radio, there is nothing beyond Vivaldi's 4 Seasons.

I LOATHE Vivaldi's 4 Seasons.

His Gloria is much better. Of course US Public Radio doesn't have it on its "agenda".


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

When I was 15 I used to play along to the slow mvt. of winter, with heavy distortion, on my fake Fillipino Gibson Firebird


----------



## Chronochromie

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Vivaldi is great although no match for JS Bach...
> 
> That's not really saying anything, is it? Who exactly is a match for J.S. Bach?


In the Baroque era? Rameau and Monteverdi imo.


----------



## Pugg

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> When I was 15 I used to play along to the slow mvt. of winter, with heavy distortion, on my fake Fillipino Gibson Firebird


Liked to heard that one. :lol:


----------



## Weird Heather

The concertos entitled "The Four Seasons" tend to be overplayed. I find that they are overplayed for a reason; they are well constructed pieces of music, and they have an immediate emotional appeal. I like them, but I don't necessarily want to hear them all the time.

Like many listeners, these concertos were my first experiences with Vivaldi, but over the years, I have found that there is a lot more. These days, I prefer his vocal music. He wrote multiple settings of the Gloria. I have recordings of two, RV588 and RV589, and both are excellent. His operas are typical of Italian operas of the time - not necessarily dramatically effective, but with some great virtuosic arias. Compilations of opera arias performed by competent singers are always enjoyable.

I would encourage people here who have become jaded with his numerous instrumental concertos to try his vocal music - you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## atsizat

Of course I do.

I don't see Vivaldi as 4 seasons, unlike others.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I do, but I prefer Albinoni.


----------



## Kreisler jr

I agree both that the "4 seasons" are justly famous and that there are a lot of more good concerti (I like especially the colorful ones with crazy assortments of "molti stromenti" and the chamber concerti that are more like mixed quartets/quintets) and that the vocal music is worth knowing (although I think the early italian/latin music by Handel is usually better, showing a more dramatic composer).


----------



## haziz

Yes ......................


----------



## skroderider

Yes. Recently I have enjoyed his L'Estro Armonico, and most of his other violin concertos (I was focusing specifically on his violin concertos)


----------



## larold

I like the *Four Seasons* ... especially as played on flute by James Galway and/or the organ by Valentina Lisitsina.

Here's some other stuff I love ....

*Concerto Grosso in D P. 444* by Academy of St. Martin in the Fields and Marriner.

The *Op. 10 flute concertos* especially Nos. 1-3 *La Notte*, *La Tempesta di Mare* and *Il Gardelinno*.

*Concerto Op. 8 No. 10 "La Caccia"*

*Concerto in G minor for flute, bassoon, and harpsichord "La Notte"*

*Concerto in G "Alla Rustica"*

*Stabat Mater RV 621*

*Concerto Grosso in A minor for 2 Violins RV 552 Op. 3 No. 8

Concerto in G minor for Two Cellos RV 531

Concerto in B flat major for Violin and Cello RV 547

Concerto in A major for Violin and Cello RV 546*

*Gloria in D RV 589*

*Dixit Dominus RV 594*

*Domine ad adjuvandum me RV 593*

*Beatus Vir RV 587*

Vivaldi never stops being fresh and original.


----------

